# NIC grids for cheap in America



## rhianna (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm going to be building a bunny cage in the next few months (the one seen in *this* thread) and I need quite a few grids for it. I've been looking around forever and can't seem to find a good price on any in the area. I don't live near any big cities or anything so Craigslist isn't used very much in my area. I'm not looking to spend more than $1 or so per grid. So far the best I've found is Sears which has 20 grids for $21.99 which is still a bit expensive as I'd need to buy 2-3 boxes of them. If anyone could help it'd be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 15, 2013)

Bed Bath and Beyond can be a good option. I think they are $20 for 19 grids, but you can get a 20% off coupon. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...storage-cubes/1016719773?Keyword=storage+cube

I would recommend that you make sure all the grids have the smaller holes. There are some that have bigger holes and a rabbit could squeeze through and get stuck. The larger ones can be used for shelves, but there tend to be more large than small ones, so not really worth it. Even if you have to open up the box in the store, it's better than finding out once you get home. 

It can be tough to find them at a good price, especially when you need a lot of them. You can bookmark them on some websites to see if they go on sale or even if there is some coupon or deal at the store. Used can be good, but hard to find.


----------



## rhianna (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the help  I forgot to mention that I had seen the BB&B ones and noticed that they're only 10x10 rather than the standard 14x14 inches. In that sense, I'd need more grids, so it'd end up being more expensive. I've figured out that I'd need 26 of the 14x14 ones which isn't as much as I'd thought. For that reason, I may actually end up buying the Sears ones since I could buy only 2 boxes and have several shelves leftover for storage.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 15, 2013)

The ones I have gotten at BB&B are all 14" by 14". The 10 by 10 listed in the website might refer to the number of wires across each grid which is 10 and makes 9 holes each way. The holes are about 1.5 inches wide. If you can, you could just go to the store and measure them to be sure. I do notice that the grids are lighter than some other brands, but are still sturdy and work well.


----------



## akane (Sep 15, 2013)

I live in the middle of nowhere and found our little corner target has the best deals. They go on sale for $15 a couple times a year and are around $20 otherwise. Last count I had acquired100 grids. Don't get the silver ones. They chip and rust.

Sent from my C771 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## rhianna (Sep 16, 2013)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> The ones I have gotten at BB&B are all 14" by 14". The 10 by 10 listed in the website might refer to the number of wires across each grid which is 10 and makes 9 holes each way. The holes are about 1.5 inches wide. If you can, you could just go to the store and measure them to be sure. I do notice that the grids are lighter than some other brands, but are still sturdy and work well.



That definitely makes sense. Thanks for telling me. I'll probably get the grids at BB&B as that'd save me a couple dollars


----------



## rhianna (Sep 16, 2013)

akane said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere and found our little corner target has the best deals. They go on sale for $15 a couple times a year and are around $20 otherwise. Last count I had acquired100 grids. Don't get the silver ones. They chip and rust.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Rabbit Forum mobile app



Don't the ones from Target have the larger holes? I've heard a lot of things about them being unsafe because rabbits can get their heads caught in them trying to escape, or even successfully escape if they're small enough.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 16, 2013)

Does your area have Aldi? I've seen them there for $15 a set, versus the $20 at Meijer (the local equivalent of Target/Walmart).


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 16, 2013)

I found them at Target, but it took some finding. One thing to watch out for is that a store might not have NIC grids because "NIC" is a trademark (stands for "Neat Idea Cubes"). If the store is selling a house brand of grids, the store clerk might not recognize the name or know what "NIC" meant. 

Ask for "wire grids you can assemble into shelving", and that usually works.


----------



## Kittiebot (Sep 16, 2013)

I got mine on amazon. Looks like right now they are $30, but if you wait the price changes frequently, think I got mine for about $20.


----------



## akane (Sep 16, 2013)

My target sells both kinds. The regular holes in black and the larger holes in blue. I have a few of the blue ones as well just because I wanted a blue cage so I used the regular sized ones in the pack for the sides and the bigger holed ones for the roof once and then as leg supports to do stacked cages another time. I was doing guinea pig rescue so they can't climb or jump up to the roof it's just to keep other things out.

My grid collection from target. each zip tie is 10. 






I think since then I"ve bought 2 or 3 black packs, 2 blue, and a couple silver but the silver ones are either going to have to be thrown out or repainted somehow. I don't know if some spray on rustoleum would work or not.


----------



## rhianna (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you all for so many replies. As for Aldi, I know there's one in my area but I've never been there. I'll consider going and seeing if they have grids. I'll check out Target as well and see what size grids I can find, my local Target is in the mall so it's not too big but hopefully they'll have some sort of selection. It's in the same mall as Sears and BB&B so I'll probably just shop around and see what the best deals are, once I'm actually ready to build the cage. Thanks so much for the responses and I hope this thread will help out some other people as well


----------

